# Server on the fritz?



## Sittingduck (27 Aug 2010)

Hi

Might be just me but the cc forum has been inaccessible for a fair few times today, especially during the past 3 hrs or so?

Has anybody else had the same problems?


----------



## Shaun (27 Aug 2010)

No problems with the server as far as I know. It's been up and running without any problems since the memory upgrade and if anything is responding a little faster now.

Have you tried rebooting your router?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## potsy (27 Aug 2010)

No problems in S Mancs


----------



## Sittingduck (27 Aug 2010)

Admin said:


> No problems with the server as far as I know. It's been up and running without any problems since the memory upgrade and if anything is responding a little faster now.
> 
> Have you tried rebooting your router?
> 
> ...



Hi SHaun

Yup tried that a few hours back. The connection seems ok now but noticed it was sketchy with iphone and pc (even with iphone using 3G not wi-fi). ANyway its all good now - ta


----------



## HaloJ (28 Aug 2010)

Sittingduck said:


> Hi SHaun
> 
> Yup tried that a few hours back. The connection seems ok now but noticed it was sketchy with iphone and pc (even with iphone using 3G not wi-fi). ANyway its all good now - ta



Interesting. I experienced a few outages as well and just presumed that it was the memory upgrade taking place.


----------



## Sittingduck (28 Aug 2010)

I had thought it might be my ISP (.BE), as there were a few other sites behaving oddly too but not all. Seems fine and dandy this morning though


----------



## Cheule (28 Aug 2010)

Sittingduck said:


> I had thought it might be my ISP (.BE), as there were a few other sites behaving oddly too but not all. Seems fine and dandy this morning though



I'm also with Be* and nothing seems out of the ordinary. Either that or I was just lucky with the page refreshes going through at exactly the right moment


----------



## Danny (30 Aug 2010)

I fairly regularly (once every couple of days) find that the CC server has short periods where it does not respond. Usually the problem clears within minutes (or less), but it happens often enough to make me wonder whether there is some sort of connection problem.

*NB* I always check whether I can access other sites, so it is not a problem at my end.


----------



## Shaun (30 Aug 2010)

Did it happen before we moved to the new software?


----------



## Danny (13 Sep 2010)

Admin said:


> Did it happen before we moved to the new software?



Sorry only just noticed your question. The answer is I am fairly sure that it did happen before, and it is still happening to me on a fairly regular basis.


----------



## Shaun (14 Sep 2010)

I'm planning some more work on the database back-end in the coming weeks which may make a difference. I'll post an announcement once I've completed the work.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Bman (14 Sep 2010)

getting loads of timeouts from here...

got a friend to double check. Its not just me : 


```
Pinging [url="http://www.cyclechat.net"]www.cyclechat.net[/url] [80.87.131.154] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 80.87.131.154: bytes=32 time=28ms TTL=56
Reply from 80.87.131.154: bytes=32 time=31ms TTL=56
{snip}
Request timed out.
Reply from 80.87.131.154: bytes=32 time=67ms TTL=56
Request timed out.
Reply from 80.87.131.154: bytes=32 time=66ms TTL=56
Reply from 80.87.131.154: bytes=32 time=64ms TTL=56
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Reply from 80.87.131.154: bytes=32 time=66ms TTL=56
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Reply from 80.87.131.154: bytes=32 time=60ms TTL=56
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Reply from 80.87.131.154: bytes=32 time=67ms TTL=56
Request timed out.
Reply from 80.87.131.154: bytes=32 time=67ms TTL=56
Reply from 80.87.131.154: bytes=32 time=65ms TTL=56
Reply from 80.87.131.154: bytes=32 time=64ms TTL=56
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Reply from 80.87.131.154: bytes=32 time=67ms TTL=56
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Reply from 80.87.131.154: bytes=32 time=65ms TTL=56

Ping statistics for 80.87.131.154:
Packets: Sent = 96, Received = 62, Lost = 34 (35% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 27ms, Maximum = 83ms, Average = 42ms
```


----------



## ColinJ (14 Sep 2010)

CC has been a bit iffy for me too over the past few minutes, though it seems to be okay again now.


----------



## Shaun (14 Sep 2010)

I'll put a support ticket in to the datacentre in case there are any issues with switches/DNS etc.

Thanks,
Shaun


----------



## Shaun (15 Sep 2010)

The datacentre have reported back that a switch failed a few days ago and they've re-routed traffic.

They've asked if a few of you could run "tracert www.cyclechat.net" and post the results. To do this in Windows click START > Run ... > Type "cmd" and press enter.

In the command prompt window type "tracert www.cyclechat.net" (without the quotes) and wait for it to finish. Now right-click the command window and chose _Select all_ then click _CTRL+C_ to copy the info.

Now post here and use CTRL+V to paste it into your reply.

Sorry to ask, but it may help if there is a problem with routing to the server.

Thanks,
Shaun


----------



## Shaun (15 Sep 2010)

Example:


C:\>tracert www.cyclechat.net

Tracing route to www.cyclechat.net [80.87.131.154]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms 192.168.10.1
2 7 ms 7 ms 7 ms static-xx-xx-xx-xx.karoo.KCOM.COM [xx.xx.xx.xx]
3 204 ms 203 ms 216 ms 10.102.241.201
4 14 ms 58 ms 32 ms 10.102.240.221
5 12 ms 12 ms 12 ms 10.102.57.7
6 12 ms 12 ms 13 ms ldn-s2-rou-1041.UK.eurorings.net [134.222.146.54
]
7 14 ms 14 ms 14 ms ge-2-1-0.mpr1.lhr2.uk.above.net [195.66.224.76]

8 19 ms 15 ms 15 ms xe-1-0-0.mpr2.lhr3.uk.above.net [64.125.27.174]

9 15 ms 14 ms 15 ms ge-3-3-0.mpr1.lhr3.uk.above.net [64.125.28.145]

10 14 ms 14 ms 15 ms 213-152-252-220.available.above.net [213.152.252
.220]
11 21 ms 21 ms 22 ms www.tvshack.net [80.87.131.154]

Trace complete.

C:\>

_(_NOTE TO TECHIES:_ Yes, I _know_ the destination is wrong - my local ISP is having DNS issues, which is really helpful when I'm trying to diagnose the server NOT!!)_


----------



## ianrauk (15 Sep 2010)

Tracing route to www.cyclechat.net [80.87.131.154]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms homeportal [192.168.1.254]
2 2 ms 42 ms 47 ms host81-134-96-1.in-addr.btopenworld.com [81.134.
96.1]
3 48 ms 45 ms 42 ms 213.120.182.141
4 29 ms 41 ms 40 ms 213.120.161.82
5 33 ms 49 ms 50 ms 217.41.222.22
6 50 ms 57 ms 41 ms 217.41.222.178
7 43 ms 39 ms 40 ms acc1-10GigE-0-7-0-4.bm.21cn-ipp.bt.net [109.159.
248.70]
8 48 ms 54 ms 50 ms core-te0-4-0-4.ealing.ukcore.bt.net [109.159.248
.9]
9 38 ms 50 ms 63 ms transit1-xe0-0-0.ealing.ukcore.bt.net [62.6.200.
106]
10 39 ms 51 ms 54 ms t2c1-ge14-0-0.uk-eal.eu.bt.net [166.49.168.25]
11 53 ms 66 ms 54 ms t2c2-p3-0-0.uk-lon1.eu.bt.net [166.49.208.210]
12 56 ms 43 ms 52 ms t2a1-ge7-0-0.uk-lon1.eu.bt.net [166.49.135.110]

13 45 ms 60 ms 37 ms ge-2-1-0.mpr1.lhr2.uk.above.net [195.66.224.76]

14 46 ms 41 ms 56 ms xe-1-0-0.mpr2.lhr3.uk.above.net [64.125.27.174]

15 56 ms 49 ms 48 ms ge-4-2-0.mpr1.lhr3.uk.above.net [64.125.27.157]

16 52 ms 44 ms 44 ms 213-152-252-220.available.above.net [213.152.252
.220]
17 52 ms 56 ms 62 ms pod-154.dolphin-server.co.uk [80.87.131.154]

Trace complete.


----------



## Shaun (15 Sep 2010)

Thanks Ian.


----------



## theclaud (15 Sep 2010)

I'm rather disappinted that this thread has nothing to do with Irving Berlin...


----------



## Bman (16 Sep 2010)

```
Tracing route to [url="http://www.cyclechat.net"]www.cyclechat.net[/url] [80.87.131.154]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms [192.168.0.1]
2     7 ms    64 ms    10 ms  cpc2-stev6-2-0-gw.9-2.cable.virginmedia.com [213.107.88.1]
3    27 ms    10 ms     9 ms  lutn-core-1a-ge-300-2088.network.virginmedia.net [80.4.221.21]
4    22 ms     8 ms     9 ms  popl-bb-1a-as5-0.network.virginmedia.net [213.105.175.149]
5    10 ms    11 ms    11 ms  popl-bb-1b-ae0-0.network.virginmedia.net [213.105.174.230]
6    10 ms    11 ms    12 ms  glfd-bb-1a-so-010-0.network.virginmedia.net [213.105.172.137]
7    22 ms    23 ms    23 ms  213.152.245.49
8   218 ms   208 ms     *     so-1-1-0.mpr1.lhr3.uk.above.net [64.125.27.222]
9    23 ms    23 ms    23 ms  213-152-252-220.available.above.net [213.152.252.220]
10    28 ms    27 ms    39 ms  pod-154.dolphin-server.co.uk [80.87.131.154]

Trace complete.
```


----------



## Shaun (16 Sep 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Sep 2010)

tracert www.cyclechat.net

Tracing route to www.cyclechat.net [80.87.131.154]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 * * * Request timed out.
2 40 ms 38 ms 39 ms lo98.sc-acc-sip-2.as9105.net [212.74.102.15]
3 38 ms 64 ms 37 ms 10.72.4.49
4 93 ms 39 ms 38 ms 10.72.4.126
5 39 ms 38 ms 38 ms xe-0-2-0-10.lon10.ip4.tinet.net [213.200.77.73]
6 39 ms 38 ms 38 ms xe-2-0-0.lon14.ip4.tinet.net [89.149.183.170]
7 55 ms 38 ms 38 ms xe-5-3-0.mpr1.lhr1.uk.above.net [64.125.12.105]
8 39 ms 39 ms 40 ms xe-3-3-0.mpr2.lhr3.uk.above.net [64.125.28.97]
9 39 ms 41 ms 39 ms ge-3-3-0.mpr1.lhr3.uk.above.net [64.125.28.145]
10 41 ms 39 ms 39 ms 213-152-252-220.available.above.net [213.152.252.220]
11 45 ms 46 ms 46 ms pod-154.dolphin-server.co.uk [80.87.131.154]

Trace complete.


----------



## Shaun (16 Sep 2010)

Thanks


----------



## sgw (16 Sep 2010)

Don't know if you still need these but:-
----

Tracing route to www.cyclechat.net [80.87.131.154]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 773 ms 479 ms 460 ms 172.30.132.209
2 1015 ms 479 ms 479 ms 195.50.119.9
3 911 ms 459 ms 499 ms ae-4-4.ebr1.London1.Level3.net [4.69.133.102]
4 407 ms 469 ms 499 ms ae-12-51.car2.London1.Level3.net [4.69.139.67]
5 415 ms 497 ms 479 ms xe-3-2-0.mpr1.lhr1.uk.above.net [64.125.14.17]
6 441 ms 529 ms 509 ms xe-0-0-0.mpr2.lhr3.uk.above.net [64.125.27.162]

7 459 ms 499 ms 459 ms ge-3-1-0.mpr1.lhr3.uk.above.net [64.125.27.153]

8 415 ms 509 ms 489 ms 213-152-252-220.available.above.net [213.152.252
.220]
9 439 ms 520 ms 588 ms pod-154.dolphin-server.co.uk [80.87.131.154]

Trace complete.

----

Haven't had a problem here today but got a few "Data Base" errors over last few days.


----------



## Shaun (16 Sep 2010)

The database errors will have been due to me stopping and starting the database server after making configuration changes, sorry. I've stopped twiddling with it for now, so those should go away. (If you do notice any, please post the details in Feedback, thanks).

THE GOOD NEWS is that the datacentre have confirmed they've noticed the outage issue too so they're going to look into it.

If you do notice the site being unresponsive for more than 10 seconds or so, please post the time and how long it was off in here so I can report back to them. In the meantime, they're trying to figure out what's going on at their end so hopefully it'll be resolved soon enough. (_Although it may take a little while due to the intermittent nature of it_.)

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Shaun (17 Sep 2010)

Just noticed some "stuttering" over the past few minutes - anyone else?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## ColinJ (17 Sep 2010)

Admin said:


> Just noticed some "stuttering" over the past few minutes - anyone else?
> 
> Cheers,
> Shaun


I have, though my system sometimes 'stutters' on other sites too so that doesn't necessarily mean much...


----------



## Bman (17 Sep 2010)

yes, a few timeouts here over the last hour or two


----------



## ColinJ (18 Sep 2010)

CC has been annoyingly intermittent for me today. Sites in other browser tabs have been fine so my connection was okay.


----------



## Shaun (19 Sep 2010)

Network issues at the datacentre; they're working on it, but it's intermittent so will be a bugger to pin down.

They're top class techies though, so I've no doubt they'll sort it before too long.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Bman (19 Sep 2010)

Lots of timouts right now :

(3rd post attempt)


```
Pinging cyclechat.net [80.87.131.154] with 32 bytes of data:

Request timed out.
Reply from 80.87.131.154: bytes=32 time=66ms TTL=56
Request timed out.
Reply from 80.87.131.154: bytes=32 time=70ms TTL=56
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Reply from 80.87.131.154: bytes=32 time=29ms TTL=56
Reply from 80.87.131.154: bytes=32 time=27ms TTL=56
Reply from 80.87.131.154: bytes=32 time=30ms TTL=56
Reply from 80.87.131.154: bytes=32 time=29ms TTL=56
Reply from 80.87.131.154: bytes=32 time=29ms TTL=56
Reply from 80.87.131.154: bytes=32 time=28ms TTL=56
Reply from 80.87.131.154: bytes=32 time=27ms TTL=56
Reply from 80.87.131.154: bytes=32 time=28ms TTL=56
Reply from 80.87.131.154: bytes=32 time=28ms TTL=56
Reply from 80.87.131.154: bytes=32 time=31ms TTL=56
Reply from 80.87.131.154: bytes=32 time=29ms TTL=56
Reply from 80.87.131.154: bytes=32 time=27ms TTL=56
Reply from 80.87.131.154: bytes=32 time=67ms TTL=56
Reply from 80.87.131.154: bytes=32 time=30ms TTL=56
Reply from 80.87.131.154: bytes=32 time=27ms TTL=56
Reply from 80.87.131.154: bytes=32 time=31ms TTL=56
Reply from 80.87.131.154: bytes=32 time=63ms TTL=56
Reply from 80.87.131.154: bytes=32 time=30ms TTL=56
Reply from 80.87.131.154: bytes=32 time=28ms TTL=56
Reply from 80.87.131.154: bytes=32 time=28ms TTL=56
Reply from 80.87.131.154: bytes=32 time=29ms TTL=56
Reply from 80.87.131.154: bytes=32 time=28ms TTL=56
Reply from 80.87.131.154: bytes=32 time=28ms TTL=56
Reply from 80.87.131.154: bytes=32 time=165ms TTL=56
Reply from 80.87.131.154: bytes=32 time=117ms TTL=56
Reply from 80.87.131.154: bytes=32 time=28ms TTL=56
Reply from 80.87.131.154: bytes=32 time=113ms TTL=56
Reply from 80.87.131.154: bytes=32 time=31ms TTL=56
Reply from 80.87.131.154: bytes=32 time=29ms TTL=56
Reply from 80.87.131.154: bytes=32 time=27ms TTL=56
Reply from 80.87.131.154: bytes=32 time=30ms TTL=56
Reply from 80.87.131.154: bytes=32 time=29ms TTL=56
Reply from 80.87.131.154: bytes=32 time=28ms TTL=56
Reply from 80.87.131.154: bytes=32 time=27ms TTL=56
Reply from 80.87.131.154: bytes=32 time=32ms TTL=56
Reply from 80.87.131.154: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=56
Reply from 80.87.131.154: bytes=32 time=34ms TTL=56
Reply from 80.87.131.154: bytes=32 time=29ms TTL=56
Reply from 80.87.131.154: bytes=32 time=32ms TTL=56
Reply from 80.87.131.154: bytes=32 time=28ms TTL=56
Reply from 80.87.131.154: bytes=32 time=28ms TTL=56
Reply from 80.87.131.154: bytes=32 time=42ms TTL=56
Reply from 80.87.131.154: bytes=32 time=30ms TTL=56
Reply from 80.87.131.154: bytes=32 time=79ms TTL=56
Reply from 80.87.131.154: bytes=32 time=28ms TTL=56
Reply from 80.87.131.154: bytes=32 time=30ms TTL=56
Reply from 80.87.131.154: bytes=32 time=27ms TTL=56
Reply from 80.87.131.154: bytes=32 time=29ms TTL=56
Reply from 80.87.131.154: bytes=32 time=28ms TTL=56
Reply from 80.87.131.154: bytes=32 time=28ms TTL=56
Reply from 80.87.131.154: bytes=32 time=43ms TTL=56
Reply from 80.87.131.154: bytes=32 time=27ms TTL=56
Reply from 80.87.131.154: bytes=32 time=30ms TTL=56
Reply from 80.87.131.154: bytes=32 time=29ms TTL=56
Reply from 80.87.131.154: bytes=32 time=30ms TTL=56
Reply from 80.87.131.154: bytes=32 time=29ms TTL=56
Reply from 80.87.131.154: bytes=32 time=28ms TTL=56
Reply from 80.87.131.154: bytes=32 time=27ms TTL=56
Reply from 80.87.131.154: bytes=32 time=30ms TTL=56
Reply from 80.87.131.154: bytes=32 time=27ms TTL=56
Reply from 80.87.131.154: bytes=32 time=30ms TTL=56
Reply from 80.87.131.154: bytes=32 time=29ms TTL=56
Reply from 80.87.131.154: bytes=32 time=28ms TTL=56
Reply from 80.87.131.154: bytes=32 time=29ms TTL=56
Reply from 80.87.131.154: bytes=32 time=28ms TTL=56
Reply from 80.87.131.154: bytes=32 time=27ms TTL=56
Reply from 80.87.131.154: bytes=32 time=30ms TTL=56
Reply from 80.87.131.154: bytes=32 time=29ms TTL=56
Reply from 80.87.131.154: bytes=32 time=28ms TTL=56
Reply from 80.87.131.154: bytes=32 time=27ms TTL=56
Reply from 80.87.131.154: bytes=32 time=30ms TTL=56
Request timed out.
Reply from 80.87.131.154: bytes=32 time=65ms TTL=56
Reply from 80.87.131.154: bytes=32 time=64ms TTL=56
Request timed out.
Reply from 80.87.131.154: bytes=32 time=128ms TTL=56
Request timed out.
Reply from 80.87.131.154: bytes=32 time=64ms TTL=56
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Reply from 80.87.131.154: bytes=32 time=66ms TTL=56
Reply from 80.87.131.154: bytes=32 time=66ms TTL=56
Reply from 80.87.131.154: bytes=32 time=66ms TTL=56
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Reply from 80.87.131.154: bytes=32 time=73ms TTL=56
Request timed out.
Reply from 80.87.131.154: bytes=32 time=71ms TTL=56
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Reply from 80.87.131.154: bytes=32 time=73ms TTL=56
Reply from 80.87.131.154: bytes=32 time=72ms TTL=56
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Reply from 80.87.131.154: bytes=32 time=71ms TTL=56
Request timed out.
Reply from 80.87.131.154: bytes=32 time=73ms TTL=56
Reply from 80.87.131.154: bytes=32 time=87ms TTL=56
Request timed out.
Reply from 80.87.131.154: bytes=32 time=71ms TTL=56
Reply from 80.87.131.154: bytes=32 time=73ms TTL=56
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Reply from 80.87.131.154: bytes=32 time=73ms TTL=56
Request timed out.
Reply from 80.87.131.154: bytes=32 time=35ms TTL=56
Reply from 80.87.131.154: bytes=32 time=37ms TTL=56
Reply from 80.87.131.154: bytes=32 time=36ms TTL=56
Reply from 80.87.131.154: bytes=32 time=37ms TTL=56
Reply from 80.87.131.154: bytes=32 time=37ms TTL=56
Reply from 80.87.131.154: bytes=32 time=36ms TTL=56
Reply from 80.87.131.154: bytes=32 time=34ms TTL=56
Reply from 80.87.131.154: bytes=32 time=37ms TTL=56

Ping statistics for 80.87.131.154:
Packets: Sent = 129, Received = 98, Lost = 31 (24% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 27ms, Maximum = 165ms, Average = 42ms
```


----------



## accountantpete (19 Sep 2010)

It's been a right pain over the last week - and is worse than ever this morning.

The site also seems a lot slower to load at the best of times.


----------



## Shaun (19 Sep 2010)

Thanks. I did some tests on the server last night and one point in the routing had a 5% packet loss so there's definitely a problem.

I expect the engineers will be on it tomorrow. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Shaun (19 Sep 2010)

accountantpete said:


> It's been a right pain over the last week - and is worse than ever this morning.
> 
> The site also seems a lot slower to load at the best of times.



Ironically, I've spent the last four weeks working solidly into the early hours every night to optimise the server to work really fast at serving the new site pages.

Unfortunately this is a networking issue at the datacentre where the server is hosted.

I have an ongoing support ticket that I have used to document this weekend's outages, and hopefully they'll get it resolved as soon as possible.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Shaun (19 Sep 2010)

The engineer found another server that was flooding the network causing the packet loss. That's been sorted now, so CC should be back up to speed.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Crackle (20 Sep 2010)

It's grim today, loads of errors and very slow on the search.


----------



## potsy (20 Sep 2010)

Lots of error messages for me too this evening




and what have you done to the hover Shaun? You numpty


----------



## Panter (20 Sep 2010)

Can't get "new content" at the moment, I just get forwarded to a bright Green screen displaing this message:



*"Server Error - 500*

Sorry, there is a problem with the page or resource you requested.

You will automatically be returned to the CycleChat homepage.

If your browser does not refresh within 10 seconds, click here."




I'm not complaining, just saying...


----------



## summerdays (20 Sep 2010)

potsy said:


> Lots of error messages for me too this evening
> 
> 
> 
> and what have you done to the hover Shaun? You numpty



Yes - I've just seen a green error screen for my first time ever on new CC.

And I was wondering why the Hover had turned into "View Result".


----------



## summerdays (20 Sep 2010)

Don't know if you have fixed the Hover - but its now working for me... - Thank you


----------



## potsy (20 Sep 2010)

summerdays said:


> Don't know if you have fixed the Hover - but its now working for me... - Thank you



Working here too


----------



## Shaun (20 Sep 2010)

Yes, I've just finished reinstalling it, however it's only partially fixed as there are bits floating around in the back-end database that I still need to sort.

Ironically I can't test it from my iPhone 

Are you still getting 500 (green screen) errors?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Crackle (20 Sep 2010)

Seems to have returned to normal Shaun, good job.


----------



## potsy (20 Sep 2010)

Crackle said:


> Seems to have returned to normal Shaun, good job.



Same here Shaun,VNC now working OK.


----------

